# Sticky  Feeding Eggs Raw or Cooked to K9s



## geisthexe

To much egg to a K9 body will cause the following......
Biotin is a form of Vitamin B complex, and it is a crucial vitamin required for synthesizing carbohydrates and fatty acids in the body. This vitamin is manufactured from food by bacteria that is present in the intestinal track of the body. Generally, the need for biotin in the body is very low, but sometimes, certain food habits may cause biotin deficiency in the body. 

The problem of biotin deficiency is mostly found in infants because they lack the intestinal bacterium that manufacturers biotin. Eating excessive amounts of egg whites may also cause biotin deficiency because egg white contains avidin, a substance that binds biotin. The deficiency may also arise for those who are taking anti-bacterial medicines. This occurs because the medicine may kill the biotin-producing bacteria in the body. 

6 Signs of Biotin Deficiency are:

1. Dermatitis

Skin inflammation is one of the common symptoms of biotin deficiency. The common form of dermatitis that is found are suffering from biotin deficiency is seborrhoeic dermatitis. This disease causes flaking and itching on the body that may lead to loss of fur permanently. K9 who are affected by this condition may suffer from muscle pain and fur problems. Symptoms such as thinning of fur, red-scaly skin and brittle nails are common signs of biotin deficiency. A proper supplement of biotin may reduce muscle cramps. 

2. Hyperesthesia and Paresthesia

K9 who are experiencing biotin deficiency may suffer from a condition called hyperesthesia, where the stimulation of the sense organ experiences an abnormal increase. Paresthesia is a condition wherein the skin feels the sensation of pricking or tingling, followed by numbness.

3. Keratoconjunctivitis

Biotin deficiency may also cause keratoconjunctivitis, which results in conjunctiva of the eyes. The immunity of the affected person will be lowered and defects in B and T cells will occur. The deficiency in the cells reduces the cell count, and consequently, the ability to fight against the invasion of harmful bacteria or a virus is substantially reduced.

4. Anorexia

Anorexia is a condition that causes animal to suffer from low appetite. Biotin deficiency in puppies hinders their physical and mental growth. Meanwhile, adults dogs who have biotin deficiency may suffer from lethargy, depressions, lack of sensation or excess sensation, and hallucinations.

5. Anemia

Biotin deficiency may cause slight anemia. This condition causes oxygen-carrying cells called hemoglobin to lose their ability to bind oxygen. Some of the symptoms of anemia include fatigue, loss of concentration, difficulty in breathing, heart failure and others.

6. Irregular Electrocardiographic Activity of Heart

Electrocardiographic activity refers to the electrical activity of the heart, as interpreted by skin electrodes. People who are experiencing biotin deficiency may suffer from irregular electrocardiographic activity of heart, and this can result in serious heart conditions.

Puppies may suffer from developmental delays due to biotin deficiency, and the condition can be cured by therapies for biotin. If the problem of biotin deficiency is not treated early, the condition can become life-threatening.

Sorry for being so much with information but we see this a lot in Emergency / Referral Vet Hospital I work in .. 

Deb 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## johnmclaren

Feeding with raw eggs is not a problem until it's in the limits. The raw protein content in the eggs may get denatured when cooked, so the raw eggs are the best if the dog likes to have and it's good for health also.


----------



## Hemi

I usually feed my dogs 1 raw egg a week with their diners

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tru2thgame

What benefits come from feedin raw eggs?


----------



## allaboutdogs

Feeding raw eggs to your K9 is not bad. Be sure not to feed to much egg. Feeding toom uch eggs to your K9 makes may cause side effects. 

I found this on the internet,

Free range raw eggs (ideally from healthy chickens, including organically certified, even better are fertile eggs) are one of the best compact foods in nature. Eggs are the ultimate, complete fast food. However the protein in eggs is not utilised for cellular reproduction. They are utilised for regeneration and maintenance. The relationship between raw eggs and salmonella poisoning is a myth"

Quote from the book "The Recipe for Living Without Disease” By Aajonus Vonderplanitz


----------



## Commando

allaboutdogs said:


> Feeding raw eggs to your K9 is not bad. Be sure not to feed to much egg. Feeding toom uch eggs to your K9 makes may cause side effects.
> 
> I found this on the internet,
> 
> Free range raw eggs (ideally from healthy chickens, including organically certified, even better are fertile eggs) are one of the best compact foods in nature. Eggs are the ultimate, complete fast food. However the protein in eggs is not utilised for cellular reproduction. They are utilised for regeneration and maintenance. The relationship between raw eggs and salmonella poisoning is a myth"
> 
> Quote from the book "The Recipe for Living Without Disease" By Aajonus Vonderplanitz


Thanks for clearing up the salmonella poisoning!


----------



## Colby Chaos

Wow, I'm over feeding mine then.

I feed him a raw egg in his meal about every other night.


----------



## Tazz

I gave my boy a hard boiled egg yesterday and to day a half so I will give it to him once a week now that I read this


----------



## hashbrown

I'd take this thread like a grain of salt........


----------



## Alapaha_Bully

So how often should i feed raw eggs, I have been feeding my dog a raw egg every morning for the past few weeks


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

My co-worker gave me 30 pheasent eggs. so.. ive been feeding one with dinner each day. but they are tiny, half the size of a chicken egg...


----------



## MtnMama

Pobs gets an egg whenever one gets dropped on the floor, or comes in from the coop cracked, or occasionally when he looks at me with that "feed me, I'm staaaaahving!!!" look while I'm cooking... lol
He gets fertilized eggs from our back yard and eats them whole, shell and all...


----------



## Alapaha_Bully

MtnMama said:


> Pobs gets an egg whenever one gets dropped on the floor, or comes in from the coop cracked, or occasionally when he looks at me with that "feed me, I'm staaaaahving!!!" look while I'm cooking... lol
> He gets fertilized eggs from our back yard and eats them whole, shell and all...


Yeah, I've heard that the shells are a good source of calcium I believe.


----------



## MtnMama

Yep! Funny thing is, he won't eat the shells if we try to pass off a grocery store egg, he'll lick out the "filling" but leave the empty shell on the floor. My boy's an egg snob, he only eats the shell if it's one of our own.


----------



## Alapaha_Bully

MtnMama said:


> Yep! Funny thing is, he won't eat the shells if we try to pass off a grocery store egg, he'll lick out the "filling" but leave the empty shell on the floor. My boy's an egg snob, he only eats the shell if it's one of our own.


Lol...isn't that something :roll:


----------



## Bulldogluvr

Personally I do soft boiled for 4 minutes, the egg raw takes the dog's digestive system more energy to digest than the benefit from the egg, soft boiling is more easily digested is all.


----------



## TWadeJ

MtnMama said:


> Yep! Funny thing is, he won't eat the shells if we try to pass off a grocery store egg, he'll lick out the "filling" but leave the empty shell on the floor. My boy's an egg snob, he only eats the shell if it's one of our own.


That is because commercial eggs are often treated with dies and wax to make them "look" better.


----------



## Monti

From observations of myself, and my dogs.

Raw egg white might be not as easily digestible as denatured one (inactivated avidin in this case). When I eat whole egg in raw state I'm fine, but when I eat just raw egg white alone I might get diarrhea on occasions, so I don't do it anymore (just raw yolks if I have taste for them). 

Same for my dogs, whole raw egg usually do the job, but I've noticed that if they have a choice, they will go for raw egg yolk instead of whole raw egg. They must sense something bad in raw egg whites, and most likely it is avidin which is there to scare of predators (by creating digestion problems). One important thing, I'm talking only about dogs on a 100% raw diet, from the birth, or at least one year into the raw diet.


----------



## bean987

Thanks for the information.


----------



## pooch495

Been feeding 1 raw egg per day for several years and never had a problem. 

Supposedly soft-boiled is ideal. That's because the white is better processed by the dog when cooked but the yolk is more useable for the dog when its raw. So soft boiling cooks the white but leaves the yolk runny.


----------



## sergio87

Thank you very much for your recommendations, I will consider them for my dog. Greetings


----------



## wewpet

This dish is my pug dog hobby. The food I can eat, my pug dog it doesn't refuse. In addition, many pug dog-tart fruits are also good for eating.


----------



## el8brown

Hey,
Is there anyone here who is making food for their bubbly dogs?
How you choose the ingredient for the meal for them?
Do you add beef to that meal? Is it good for them?

__________________________________________________
Best Dog Food


----------



## orangeversion

Feeding raw eggs to your dog is not a problem. But there is a limitation about everything. You must follow hygiene when it comes to feeding your dog an egg. You need to wash the egg properly. Many peoples are feeding their dog eggs. But if the dog has sensitive stomach then it would be better to consult with a vet about it.


----------

